# Trail Cameras



## trc65 (Sep 2, 2021)

Anyone have a recommendation for a trail camera they really like?

I've got a SpyPoint Force-12 that is several years old and still works, but I want to add a second camera to cover more area. I don't want a cellular connected camera, and don't care about video. What I do want is good night time pictures with a reasonable range.

SpyPoint has a model Force-20 for ~$100 that is similar in specs to the one I have(with 20 instead of 12 MP), but wondering if there is something better out there with a similar price.


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 2, 2021)

I've been very pleased with the Browning and Moultrie cameras I have. Been running the same ones for years, great battery life, and great pictures. The Moultries are a little older and the trigger speed is touch slow if something is moving through at a clip, but for the most part even the older ones captures what comes through. 

My buddy runs 15 cameras on a farm we hunt and swears by the inexpensive Wild Game or Spypoint cameras. Of course, that was after his $500 Roconyx disappeared. Trust me, he was swearing then as well and vowed to never buy an expensive camera again. 

Personally, I think it depends on why you're using it. Are you looking for high quality pictures both day and night, or are you just interested in seeing what's coming through and when? My cheap ones do what I want, and that's just getting a sense of what's around and when it's moving.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 2, 2021)

My wife bought me a Vikeri wildlife camera last year. Hasn't gotten a true field test yet but I set up in the backyard for a week. The photos it took (and 10 second videos) were all pretty good. The night time ones were sharp and clear but in B&W. The daylight shots were in color. All I got was deer walking by. The first time I set it out I pointed it toward the yard where the songbirds feed and it filled the card in one day because every bird triggered the camera. I guess that says something for the sensitivity of the sensors. You can set it for stills, multi-shot stills, video, or both. You can adjust the sensitivity and angle of view. The case is high impact plastic, locking, with a rubber O-ring so it's water proof.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 3, 2021)

I use several different cameras for work. Anywhere from the $100-900 range. I personally like the Brownings the best as far as picture quality and price.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Sep 3, 2021)

Only one I have any experience with is the Moultrie we bought my son for Christmas just over two years ago, just to see what roams our woods. It's dead now, completely non-functional and zero help from Moultrie. Told him to open it up, figured the internal battery that holds the memory may be bad and that might fix it...? It's one of those cheap pressed/glued together things I despise, not sure it can be opened up without breaking it. 
While it worked, images & video were of pretty good quality though it would often turn on when the fox/deer/coyote etc was 3/4 or more through the frame and all we got was a tail and very often missed what ever it was altogether.
I'll be following along too as I'm in the market for a couple new ones and trying to figure out which ones to get. Won't be Moultrie. Have heard a lot of people speak well of the Brownings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Ray D (Sep 3, 2021)

Agree with the above… won’t purchase Moultrie any longer. They once had a good reputation but that is long over. We run a bunch of cameras but we use them on public land so we never purchase expensive ones. Most of them are made in China so the quality is hit or miss.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 3, 2021)

I don't mean to derail Tim's thread but this is a sort of weird / funny trail cam story. A fishing buddy of mine has a son who does trapping / pest control type work. He is quite an outdoorsman and does a lot of backpacking, exploring, etc. He set out some trail cams in a pretty remote area just to see what he could see. When he picked them up and scanned the cards, he gets a shot of a fat guy in a plaid shirt, wearing no pants, walking past the camera with an erection. This camera was far out in a remote area. So screen your trail cam picks.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Sep 3, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> I don't mean to derail Tim's thread but this is a sort of weird / funny trail cam story. A fishing buddy of mine has a son who does trapping / pest control type work. He is quite an outdoorsman and does a lot of backpacking, exploring, etc. He set out some trail cams in a pretty remote area just to see what he could see. When he picked them up and scanned the cards, he gets a shot of a fat guy in a plaid shirt, wearing no pants, walking past the camera with an erection. This camera was far out in a remote area. So screen your trail cam picks.


Of all the little "like" and "way cool" icons down on the right, we don't have one for "I'm going to vomit".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 3, 2021)

Thanks everyone for your recommendations and comments. Going to take a look at Browning's line and compare specs. Will update when I pick one.


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 3, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> I don't mean to derail Tim's thread but this is a sort of weird / funny trail cam story. A fishing buddy of mine has a son who does trapping / pest control type work. He is quite an outdoorsman and does a lot of backpacking, exploring, etc. He set out some trail cams in a pretty remote area just to see what he could see. When he picked them up and scanned the cards, he gets a shot of a fat guy in a plaid shirt, wearing no pants, walking past the camera with an erection. This camera was far out in a remote area. So screen your trail cam picks.


Tell him I’m sorry about that!!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------

